# How to build window well covers



## newhomenj (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi, I was planning to build my own window well cover..I did a bit research on the internet and was thinking to build it with plexiglass. 
I am really new to this so if anyone has built one and could guide me...

thanks


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Being 1/2 round,...

I'd probably try to find pre-formed units...


----------



## pkrapp74 (Dec 16, 2011)

I would definitely purchase one versus constructing your own. HD has them for as low as $20...depeneding on size and thickness of plastic.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

here are a few places that sell them

http://www.windowbubble.com/metal.htm

http://www.polyguardcovers.com/

http://www.coverwell.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=174&vmcchk=1&Itemid=174


----------



## newhomenj (Dec 10, 2011)

i saw those but the plexiglass well covers were really expensive.. i like the one in lowes for about $20 or so...


----------

